# Bike collecting



## Aces7809 (5 Apr 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place for this topic or if there is one already (feel free to move or lock if need to)  but i'd thought id start this off to see if anyone else has the same hobby as me or if anyone is interested, i started collecting bikes in my teens i'm now 33 so been at it for a while mu current collection is:

1950s triumph ladies bike single speed and quite rough
1950s i think sun worksop 8 speed racer ( roadworthy)
Raleigh magnum Racer with dynamo and lots of retro extras in bronze (roadworthy)
Raleigh Racer frame single speed project
Kona firemountain all original (roadworthy)
Specialized hr comp in yellow bog standard (roadworthy)
Marin miurwoods hybrid ( i use this to ride to work)
Raliegh max ogre 15speed retro and original
Apollo slamshot 18 speed !!
Mongoose pro bmx project
Apollo vortex (roadworthy)
2 haro bmx's projects
Retro silver fox chrome bmx
Retro chrome bmx unknown
And about four bmx's which are in bits and
A gt outpost trail which was my first mountain bike

Keep trying to narrow them down and then something else turns up!!

Anyone else got the same addiction as me?!!


----------



## rusky (5 Apr 2011)

There was a programme on TV that featured a hoarder that had to live on his porch so he could house hundreds if not thousands of bikes & parts. 

He got help  & was only allowed 15 I think.

BTW, I have a Marin Muirwoods 29er!


----------



## davehann (5 Apr 2011)

gt pro series bmx
we the people arcade
gt avalanch MTB
giant rock MTB
specialised rock hopper
claude butler late 50s hand built road bike
giant steel road bike
genesis croius de fer
genesis equilibrium


----------



## Luv Handles (6 Apr 2011)

I collect as well! My backyard and rooftop is filled with frickin bikes!!


----------



## Aces7809 (6 Apr 2011)

Glad its not just me then 


----------



## Aces7809 (6 Apr 2011)

Luv Handles said:


> I collect as well! My backyard and rooftop is filled with frickin bikes!!



Just out of interest whereabouts are you?


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Apr 2011)

Are you going to offer to "help resolve his bike overcrowding isssues?


----------



## Aces7809 (7 Apr 2011)

Possibly


----------



## tyred (7 Apr 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one.

199? Townsend MTB (in hybrid spec). PWO but rarely riden

1977 Carlton (exact model unidentified), rough paintwork but refurbed mechanically as fixed/freewheel SS. used regularly

1974ish Peugeot U0-8 - Reasonably tidy and used regularly.

195? Elswick-Hopper SS gent's roadster, tidy original condition and used regularly for short trips.

1944 Elswick-Hopper SS lady's roadster with hub brakes and no chrome (There is a war on you know). tidy and original but not used much. will take on a VCC ride in May.

1983 Record 3-speed roadster, very good original condition for year and used regularly

1980ish Record SS lady's roadster, decent original condition but not used much

1951 Rudge 3-speed Gent's roadster with dynohub lighting. Repainted. Used on VCC rides and occasional weekend pootles if the weather is nice.

1971 Raleigh Twenty folder. Repainted. Nt rode much around home but if I'm going away somewhere, I usually take this with me in the car so it does get used. Also used on VCC rides for small wheelers.

1975 Viscount Aerospace. Just finished a mechanical overhaul. Not had much time to use yet.

I also think I need a 1930s lightweight


----------



## mickle (7 Apr 2011)

I thought I was bad but you lot are terrible!


I salute you!


----------



## tyred (7 Apr 2011)

I've just remembered that I also need a PX-10 to compliment my UO-8


----------



## Aces7809 (7 Apr 2011)

mickle said:


> I thought I was bad but you lot are terrible!
> 
> 
> I salute you!



I dont think her indoors would agree 


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Apr 2011)

tyred said:


> I've just remembered that I also need a *PX-10* to compliment my UO-8




^ the bike of my dreams! Sadly probably never to be realised now


----------



## Beardie (20 Apr 2011)

Linear LWB with underseat steering. Good for touring.
HPVelotechnic Street Machine. Fun, but not for long distances.
Moulton Deluxe. One of the early Bradford-on-Avon machines. Restoration project.
Bickerton Portable. Bought it because I needed a folder and it cost a tenth of a secondhand Brompton.
Brompton S6L. Yes, it was inevitable, really.
Christiania trike. Bought for lugging stuff home from the garden centre and allotment, as I don't have a car.

And not a diamond-frame in sight!


----------



## Cyclopathic (1 May 2011)

There's a few bikes I'd like to have in my collection but as yet it is limited to my hybrid what I use all the time and a mountain bike and a couple of shoppers in bits...oh and another hybrid that I'm slowly servicing and renovating.

It's a fine hobby I think. An affordable extravagance in these austere times and kind to the environment. Obviously one can spend a fortune if you want but it's not essential. I realy don't understand why everybody hasn't got at least one working bike.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 May 2011)

Catrike Expedition (Rohloff)
Two Thorn Ravens (Rohloff)
One Street Machine GT
One Challenge Hurricane
Two Birdys (One Rohloff)
2 Bromptons
Airnimal Chameleon
2 Strida Mk 1
1 Pashley Delibike
1 Giant X1000
1 Dawes KaraKum
1 Dawes Horizon
1 Dawes Double Galaxy
1 Pashley Unicycle
1 Jack Taylor Tandem Trike
1 Raleigh Phaser
1 Raleigh RSW
1 Ralaigh Wayfarer
1 Powabyke Trike
1Powabyke
1 Sakura electric bicycle
1 Saracen Tufftrax
1 ancient ladies Dawes early Mountain bike


Various trailers and trailer bikes.

... and I have an HP Velotecchnik Gekko on order.

but there are two of us!


----------



## EYE-TYE-MAD (9 Feb 2012)

Aces7809 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this topic or if there is one already (feel free to move or lock if need to)  but i'd thought id start this off to see if anyone else has the same hobby as me or if anyone is interested, i started collecting bikes in my teens i'm now 33 so been at it for a while mu current collection is:
> 
> 1950s triumph ladies bike single speed and quite rough
> 1950s i think sun worksop 8 speed racer ( roadworthy)
> ...


Oh YES!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Feb 2012)

Luv Handles said:


> I collect as well! My backyard and rooftop is filled with frickin bikes!!


 The rooftop ! I never thought of the rooftop ! I did know of a fellow near our church who had (secretly) stuffed his attic so full of bikes that they filled the yard when they cleaned out the house .


----------



## Luv Handles (3 Mar 2012)

Gravity Aided said:


> The rooftop ! I never thought of the rooftop ! I did know of a fellow near our church who had (secretly) stuffed his attic so full of bikes that they filled the yard when they cleaned out the house .


Well in London, England you use any space you can get for storage!!


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2012)

you guys are great

raleigh venture +1 tandem
1960's carlton
sigma tri bike
Phillips togglechain bike
tango mano machine (maker unknown)
80's Raleigh racer model unknown
unknown track/path frame set
MBK team replica frame set
Raleigh Carlton frame set
Maison Rouge frame set

i think i need some more


----------

